# Fresh water drainage



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Does anyone know how to drain the fresh water out of its tank?
Hubby has had a look underneath and where he thought it was, the pipe and drain is not there.

The only way we can think of at the moment is by leaving the tap running but the tank is full and it's not doing the pump alot of good leaving it on. :roll: 

Anita


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

If yours is like mine,unscrew the cap at the top of the tank,this should have a chain on it and on the other end of the chain is a small plug-just reach in and pull it.Job done.

steve


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Anita.
Not sure if yours is the same, but ours is on the drivers side, just behind the rear wheels. There is a blue tap just visible underneath the bodywork. Turn this and, hey presto, you have an empty tank. 
Hope this helps.
Mary


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

ours (bessacarr) is under the front seat - behind the tank is an inline valve that you can turn and then bye bye water

if you can't find a way to drain it don't run your pump for more than about 10 minutes at a time (with 10 minutes to cool) or you'll burn it out

Mark


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you guys for this info.

Will pass onto hubby and get him crawling around underneath to see if he can find a tap. :lol: 


Anita


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi we have an Autotrail Chieftain the drain tap is on the drivers side near the rear wheels , it is a small blue tap . Hope this helps Lin


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

As has been said it will be at the rear of your van, 
My first Autotrail it was behind the rear wheel area, my present one, it is below the No. plate.
The pipe is approx 2 cm with a blue tape on the end.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Anita,

On my Apache it's a small blue tap, passenger side, behind the back wheel. It's more or less under the fresh water filler.

Viv


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Anita,
You have probably found your drain valve by now but if not. I have a Cheyenne 696G and the drain valve is located on the nearside near the rear wheel. Look underneath for the black tank and you should see the drain pipe coming off it.
Hope this helps.
Sennen 523


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

As others have said, blue tap near right hand rear wheel - should be very clear to see. If doing a full drain down, empty hot water tank too by raising the yellow lever to vertical - mine is underneath one of the dinette seats and also make sure that you have taps fully opened while draining to let air into system.

Kevin


----------

